# Need a meat slicer recommendation...



## kingt36 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm looking to buy one less than $100 for slicing bacon and deli cuts of meat. I have no clue what to look for, however. Any help or recommendations you can provide would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2014)

Just remember you get what you pay for.  I have a Hobart and it will slice anything.


----------



## mbogo (Feb 21, 2014)

You'll need a gun & $100 to get a decent slicer. Plan on spending 3-400 at least for something that works!!


----------



## radioguy (Feb 21, 2014)

Check EBAY or local CraigsList.  I picked up an older Berkle 10" for $250.  You'll have to be patient to get a good deal.  Mine needed to be taken all apart, cleaned lubed, but slices like a dream.  

RG


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 21, 2014)

You can also look at restaraunt supply houses or look for a equipment auction house for one. I picked up a 12" fleetwod for @ $200.00 from a supply house. And like Radioguy stated mine had to be taken apart and cleaned thoroughly and lubed as it looked as though it sat next to a deep fryer unused for quite some time.....but well worth it!!!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the Chef's Choice and am happy with it....   It replace an "El Cheapo" slicer that worked just so-so....   You may find spending an extra $60-80 will save you money down the road....    
That being said, I looked for a commercial slicer for about 2 years with no luck because I live at the end of the world and shipping was prohibitive......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...heese-bread-slicer-roast-beef-and-lox-q-views


----------



## sb59 (Feb 21, 2014)

Not a recommendation except for price.Amazon has a TSM 7.5 Inch All Purpose Meat Slicer for about $17.00 plus $10.00 shipping as I type this. Only 3 left ! Sells between $70.00 & $100.00 on other sites.


----------



## sb59 (Feb 21, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Not a recommendation except for price.Amazon has a TSM 7.5 Inch All Purpose Meat Slicer for about $17.00 plus $10.00 shipping as I type this. Only 3 left ! Sells between $70.00 & $100.00 on other sites.


Gone!


----------



## kingt36 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks all...I guess I'll practice some patience and save up a little.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 23, 2014)

What the guys above say can be trusted.  It took me a while but finally found a 12" Hobart for $300.  It will be worth the wait.  One big thing to consider is clean up.

The only thing I have to take off mine is the blade cover which come off by unscrewing one knob.  That gets washed in the sink.  The rest of the machine gets wiped down in place and takes less than 5 minutes because there are no nooks and crannies for stuff to hide.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 23, 2014)

As Jax referred to the blade cover..  I have cheap Cabelas slicer that doesn't have a blade cover (blade exposed)..  what happens is...  when you slide the table and slice, the piece of meat or cheese still on the table gets turned around every time....  The cutting side of the blade is going down but the other side is going up..  so when the chunk of meat gets up against the upside it lifts the chunk un and flips..  now you have to stop slicing..  re position the meat... and slice again...  repeat every time you slide the meat acrossed it... long story short.. save and get a good one (with a blade cover)...  wish I never bought mine....  I keep an eye on craigslist all the time...  also there is a Govt. site that auctions off unused equipment... here's a link ...   http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm


----------



## bamafan (Feb 23, 2014)

Like said above. Be patient and watch craig's list everyday. I had a nice 12"  IVEX that I sold 3 years ago that I never used. Now that I'm making bacon I wish I had held on to it. I finally scored a Berkel for 175.00. It didn't look anything like the picture. Was never maintained and the arm took a real man to slide it. I think I've finally got it working right. If you find one never use pam or any cooking oil on the slider rod and arm. Use mineral oil. Need to get another batch of bacon going to try it out. Good luck with your search.













IMG_0922.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## sb59 (Feb 24, 2014)

kingt36 said:


> I'm looking to buy one less than $100 for slicing bacon and deli cuts of meat. I have no clue what to look for, however. Any help or recommendations you can provide would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bigfoote (May 10, 2014)

Dave,  I'm thinking about getting a Chef's Choice 615, as I would only use it 2 or 3 times a month.  Did you get the optional sharpener, and if so, would you recommend it, too?  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

bigfoote said:


> Dave,  I'm thinking about getting a Chef's Choice 615, as I would only use it 2 or 3 times a month.  Did you get the optional sharpener, and if so, would you recommend it, too?  Thanks.




I did not get the sharpener...  I couldn't figure out if it worked on the 615....  It doesn't directly say it works on it....   so I can't recommend the sharpener....


----------

